# What arrow lube?



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

What is your favorite arrow lube? We are holding our end of the league campout and archery golf shoot the 2nd weekend of June. We want to get every participant a small gift and was thinking a bottle of arrow lube. I think I have used most of the lubes out there over the years and have settled on Woody's as being the best I have used. Cost has gone up a lot the last couple of years, doubled since I first started using it. Anyone else got a favorite that they would recommend?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I've tried everything in my garage and nothing seems to help pulling Axis shafts out of foam targets.

You want my advice? Don't shoot Axis shafts for 3d or target practice.

I've heard good things about the woodys arrow lube.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i've only used arrow snot. it works fine for my 3d shoots.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks for the input. Anyone else?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It's been awhile but what I used was silicone based. Don't remember the name. I use FMJ's so I can't comment on carbons.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Here's an idea. I have been using bullet points instead of field points. They are a little shorter but wider than my arrow shaft. It makes a huge difference when pulling the shafts from the target. My buddy who apparently has too much invested in field points, lube and shaft grippers still struggles to free his arrows. Buy one and try it out.


----------



## aspiring_hunter (May 6, 2020)

I use gear shield arrow slick. Found it on Amazon. Works well enough.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

Steve. Don't shoot your arrows into a bag target or one stuffed with cloth. The edge of the oversized tip gets hung up bad on the cloth and outer bag target. Gold tip used to make a target tip that was oversized, but it tapered back down to the shaft size where it contacted the insert. That particular tip worked well.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. Hasn't been an issue yet, but I see how it could be.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> I've tried everything in my garage and nothing seems to help pulling Axis shafts out of foam targets.
> 
> You want my advice? Don't shoot Axis shafts for 3d or target practice.
> 
> ...


I haven't used arrow lube for several years (10+) since I started shooting Easton FMJ's but on a whim I decided to buy some arrows from a company called The Stalk Archery out of Eagle Mountain. I like em.. they're about like Easton Axis. I shoot into a big piece of foam that was used for 3d target backstops. Pulled out some stuff called Scorpion Venom that I've had in my quiver forever and it seemed to help. When I lived in Salt Lake, I also used Woody's and it worked well also.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm lubricating my shaft(s) again.

uh....this is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I use KY for my arrow.:shock::shock:8)


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Steve G said:


> Here's an idea. I have been using bullet points instead of field points. They are a little shorter but wider than my arrow shaft. It makes a huge difference when pulling the shafts from the target. My buddy who apparently has too much invested in field points, lube and shaft grippers still struggles to free his arrows. Buy one and try it out.


the tips can certainly be a problem but what i find more of an issue is when the target melts and fuses to your dry shaft. it doesn't happen all the time but you know it when it does. hard to get it moving and then you're left with a rough shaft from all the foreign matter stuck to it.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

APD... That is why I carry a folding razor knife in my pocket. I can easily scrape off the "residue" with it. 

Taxidermist... never though about KY. Might work, but then so might Vaseline. For sure I have been told Dipity-Do does not work. :smile:


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

bowdude said:


> APD... That is why I carry a folding razor knife in my pocket. I can easily scrape off the "residue" with it.


i usually just lube it up and shoot again to remove it. i'm always paranoid about digging into the carbon accidentally and getting an arrow through the hand on the next shot.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for your input. Followup... I ended up purchasing 15 bottles of lube to give out at the campout. I purchased Arrow Snot and Woody's. I've never used Arrow Snot so I am anxious to see how well it works compared to Woody's.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

FYI... Follow up of the followup. I have been using the "Arrow Snot" the last two weeks in the Wednesday Night 3-d league I have been shooting in at Timp Archers. Here is my observations. The lube stays on the arrow for multiple shots, same as the Woody's. It is about $5 a bottle cheeper ($10 vrs $15) and you get more lube in the container. I would recommend this arrow lube and rate it as a winner. Both are superior to anything I have ever used, including a bar of soap. My last bottle of Woody's has lasted well over 2 years. You only need coat the first 6 inches of the arrow shaft.


----------

